# Toro 824 Shear Pin?



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Folks -- 

I've got a 1997 Toro Power Throw model # 38083 with the drum auger unit. I see no shear pins, and see nothing in the manual indicating anything about shear pins....

Anyone know how Toro designed this system so we don't bust the gear boxes?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

My 3521 with drums had grade 5 bolts on the outer edge of the drums. Look for a hole.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

looks like part #51 in the diagram
Toro |


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks guys -- I certainly see a hole on each end of the auger with a bolt in it....I'll look closer to see whether it is the shear pin....my guess is you're right!


----------



## ToroGuy (Jan 12, 2014)

My Toro 521 had grade 5 bolts in it as well, wasn't impressed as I suspect it led to my worm gear failure. Replaced with Grade 2 bolts as the official Toro part is very hard to get and there is ZERO information on what type of bolt is it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

toro does not use sheer pins. only grade 5 bolts. they use a spacer to act like a shock absorber. better than a sheer pin set up. aloha , mahalo


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

This is good to know, and this is my first introduction to a drum type auger. I'll pull the bolts on each side and take a look at them. Probably better to replace them with a new grade 5 bolt, as I'm guessing they've not been replaced in many years!


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I am the last for exact information on toros but my understanding is toros using grade 5 bolts is relatively new. Last 5 to 8 years. The older Toro gear boxes were designed to use shear pins.

I did a few old Toro 521, 421 and I put regular generic shear pins in all of them. No problems so far and they aren't breaking too many pins.


I would just be careful putting hardened bolts in.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

I don't know what grade bolt, shear pin or whatever is in my 1995 Toro Powershift but all I can say is before I owned it my unit was used to clear snow at work and one afternoon it pulled in a brick it killed the motor flat dead! "BANG!" I thought we killed it but after we got the brick out it started right up and worked fine. We never broke a bolt or pin on it. I really would have figured one or both shear bolts would have snapped. The same bolts are still in the unit today they have never been replaced.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

IN that 11-32 u have. they left the factory with grade 5 bolts. I run stainless steel bolts with is the same as grade 5. so they don't rot in there. use stainless or grade 5 only. no bloody sheer pins.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Sounds like grade 5 stainless steel to me. First I'll pull out the bolt and see what we've got in there! Later today, as it's warmer around these parts these days....



POWERSHIFT93 said:


> IN that 11-32 u have. they left the factory with grade 5 bolts. I run stainless steel bolts with is the same as grade 5. so they don't rot in there. use stainless or grade 5 only. no bloody sheer pins.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Kestral said:


> The same bolts are still in the unit today they have never been replaced.


If mine swallowed a brick and killed the engine instead of breaking a shear pin I'd be pulling whatever it had in there and putting in something softer. IMHO, Toro is a wonderful machine but I wouldn't think the auger gearbox would tolerate that once much less twice.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> If mine swallowed a brick and killed the engine instead of breaking a shear pin I'd be pulling whatever it had in there and putting in something softer. IMHO, Toro is a wonderful machine but I wouldn't think the auger gearbox would tolerate that once much less twice.


I know how you feel I was not happy that the bolts did not snap although according to Toro it's normal for there snowblowers to do that. All there new two stage models will do the same that is stop the motor dead and not snap the bolts. The question is just how many times can the unit take that kind of shock before something Ells letting go? Like the front diff/gearbox. I will say I am impressed with the aluminum diff/gearbox on the Toro and I never thought I would say that as I was real worried the aluminum unit would not last more then 10 years used at work. I don't know how the new Toro two stage models hold up but the "95" Powershift model I have has been real rugged.


----------

